# الفرق بين الأوشا والنيبوش



## اسامةعباس (26 يناير 2010)

دورات الأوشا للصناعات العامة والنيبوش الدولية العامة هي شهادات للإلمام العام بالسلامة والصحة المهنية إحداها أمريكية (أوشا) والأخرى بريطانية (نيبوش) ونظرا لإختلاف المدرستين فإن المحتويات مختلفة والحصيلة العلمية مختلفة، وللايضاح الأوشا يغلب عليها الجوانب التطبيقية والمعايير وأساليب تنفيذ الأعمال الخطيرة وكيفية استخدام osha standards المتاحة علي الانترنت واستخلاص المعلومات منها وعلى سبيل المثال عند الكلام عن منع السقوط في برامج الأوشا تجد نفسك أمام خضم من الاطوال والأبعاد والقدرات الاحتمالية الدنيا لوسائل منع السقوط مثل الدرابزين والأحزمة أو عند الكلام عن السوائل القابلة للاشتعال وكيفية تصنيفها طبقا لمواصفاتها الفيزيائية ومعنى الملصقات علي العبوات الخاصة بها سواء الاكواد أو الأرقام . لذلك بشكل عام الاوشا تعتبر برنامج تطبيقي يعطيك المفاتيح الاساسية لمعرفة كل ما يهم السلامة في أي صناعة وتجعلك ملم بما حولك وتتميز برامج الأوشا بأنها غاية في الوضوح واختباراتها تقيس مستوى تحصيل الدارس للمحتوى العلمي والمهارات المطلوبة بصرف النظر عن مهارات الصياغة اللغوية. كما أن ادارة الأوشا الأمريكية إدارة حكومية تعتمد المحاضرين المؤهلين للقيام بأعمال التدريب وتوفر لهم الكارنيهات الدالة علي حضور واجتياز الدارسين للدورة والاختبارات بسلاسة دون مغالاة أو النظر إلى الربحية فهي غير هادفة للربح.
أما النيبوش تركز بشكل أساسي علي فلسفة ادارة أمور السلامة والصحة المهنية بالمنشاءات المختلفة من حيث نظم الادارة المعتمدة عالميا، المعايير المختلفة التي قد تؤثر علي سلامة العاملين من معايير ذات علاقة بالمنشأة أو المعايير الشخصية لدى العاملين(النفسية الجسدية المهارية عوامل الرفض...إلخ)، أسلوب ادارة وتقييم المخاطر ، الحوادث وتحليلها، مع الجوانب التطبيقية للسلامة بشكل ينمي قدراتك الشخصية علي تحليل الاعمال التي تقوم بها وكيفية تأمينها بشكل فلسفي مع تجنب الحديث عن الأرقام أو الاكواد التطبيقية المفصلة التي يذخر بها برنامج ألاوشا، واختبارات نيبوش غاية في الدقة ومعيار حقيقي لمستوى الدارس ومدي تحصيله وقدرته علي الصياغة اللغوية لما تحوية رأسه من أفكار. لذلك الحاصلين علي تقديرات عالية فيها معروف مستواه من حيث قدرات اعداد التقارير الفنية والمهارات اللغوية المتعلقة بمجال السلامة. أما النيبوش كمنظمة غير حكومية بريطانية تعتمد علي هذه النوعية من الخدمات لتحقيق ربحية تدعم نشاط المنظمة لذلك فإن النيبوش لا تعتمد محاضرين مستقلين كما هو الحال في الأوشا وإنما تعتمد هيئات تدريب لديها الموارد البشرية والمؤهلات اللازمة لتقديم التدريب وفي الغالب هي شركات ومراكز تدريب بريطانية كبرى لها فروع أو مكاتب تمثيل بالمنطقة العربية 


والخلاصة أن الأوشا والنيبوش منهجين مختلفين لا يمكن الاستعاضة عن أحدهما بالأخر وإن كانا علي المستوى العالمي شهادتين متكافئتين. 



*هذا للعلم والايضاح لجميع الزملاء المهتمين بالموضوع....*

*خالص تحياتي.....*


----------



## علي الحميد (26 يناير 2010)

طيب ايش هو اللي مهم وخطير على الأطفال


----------



## اسامةعباس (27 يناير 2010)

الأخ العزيز المهندس/ علي السبيعي
أسف للخطأ غير المقصود فقد بدأت بالفعل اقتباس موضوع من بريدي الالكتروني عن مخاطر الألوان الصناعية والاضافات في بعض المأكولات وتأثيرها السلبي علي صحة الاطفال ولكن لاحظت اختلال عرض الصور بالموضوع بعد اضافته بالمنتدى وقمت بتعديل المشاركة الي الموضوع الحالي وفوجئت بأن نظام التعديل يرفض تغيير عنوان المشاركة. وربما هي امكانية خاصة بالمشرفين لذلك أرجو من المهندس غسان محاولة تعديل العنوان.
وأسف مرة أخرى للزملاء مرتادي المنتدى...


----------



## sayed00 (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور مهندس اسامة

هل نستطيع ان نقول ان الاوشا تختص بالجانب العملى فى المواقع اكثر منها نظام ادارى

اما النيبوش يهتم بالجانب الادارى لادارة السلامة اكثر منها فى التطبيق فى المواقع

اية رايك فى التوضوح دة


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (28 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## اسامةعباس (29 يناير 2010)

sayed00 قال:


> مشكور مهندس اسامة
> 
> هل نستطيع ان نقول ان الاوشا تختص بالجانب العملى فى المواقع اكثر منها نظام ادارى
> 
> ...


 
بلا شك توضيحك ممتاز يا مهندس / سيد 
وكما تعلم سيادتكم برنامج شهادة النيبوش الدولية العامة جزئين أحدهما اداري وفلسفي والأخر تطبيقي هندسي وحتي التطبيقي في النيبوش ليس بمستوى التفصيل والدقة التي تتميز بها الأوشا. 
لأن المدرسة الأمريكية تتميز بثراء وسهولة الأكواد والمعايير الهندسية وتفوقوا علي الأوربيين في ذلك وأشهر مثال أكواد , ASME, NEC, API,NFPA والتي تطبق في العالم كله وهي الأكثر انتشارا وتستخدم داخل أوربا بالرغم من وجود الأكواد الأوربية مثل ISO, EN, BS,DIN ...etc


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور على التوضيحات
كما أنه جرى تعديل اسم الموضوع كما طلبت


----------



## اسامةعباس (2 فبراير 2010)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> مشكور على التوضيحات
> كما أنه جرى تعديل اسم الموضوع كما طلبت


 
مشكور جدا مهندس/ غسان وفعلا اشراف كما يجب أن يكون


----------



## hesham77 (10 أبريل 2010)

*النيبوش*

النيبوش​


السلام عليكم


هذا الدخول الأول في هذا المنتدى العملاق والذي كنت أقرأ ما فيه من معلومات بشكل أسبوعي تقريبا وقد استفدت منه الكثير......... شدني الموضوع المثبت عن النيبوش وسؤالي هو ان تعطوني نبذه مبسطة عن النيبوش والفرق بنيها وبين والاوشا والاوساس


وشكرا​


----------



## د/ سمير رجب (10 أبريل 2010)

الفرق بين أوشا و نبوش 
يمكن النظر إلى كل من برنامجى أوشا و نبوش من إتجاهين . الإتجاه الأول أن أوشا وهى فى اللغة الإنجليزية إختصارا ل osha و تعنى إدارة السلامة و الصحة المهنية ( الإدارة هنا تعنى الجهة الإدارة ، و غالبا ما تكون إحدى الجهات الإدارية بوزارة العمل ) و أشهر هذه الجهات ، هى أوشا الموجودة فى وزارة العمل الأمريكية . و هى تصدر بيانات و قرارات تطلب من جهات العمل الإلتزام بها ، و هذة القرارات تشابه ما يطلق عليه فى بلادنا العربية المواصفات القياسية ، بالإضافة إلى المعايير القانونية الموجودة فى بنود قوانين العمل ( السلامة و الصحة المهنية ) ، و تلتزم بهذه المعايير الشركات الأمريكية ، لآنها صادرة من وزارة العمل الأمريكية .
أما نبوش ،و إختصارا فىاللغة الإنجليزية nbosh و تنى المجلس الوطنى أو القومى للسلامة و الصحة المهنية ، فهو أشبة بالمواصفة القياسية للسلامة و الصحة المهنية ، و يلتزم به الشركات الإنجليزية . 
من وجهة النظر الأخرى ، يعتبر برنامج نبوش تطويرا فى رؤية السلامة المهنية ، و يؤكد هذا الإتجاه ، مراجعة إتفاقيات العمل الدولية ( الصادرة من منظمة العمل الدولية ) ، ففى بداية حركة السمة ( حوالى 1919 م ) كانت الأمور السلامة فنية بحته ( وهو الإتجاه الغالب فى الدول العربية ) لذا كان الإهتما بالإبعاد و الأرقام و المواصفة الدقيقة ( و هى أشياء ضرورية ) ، ثم أنتقل التفكير إلى إعتبار السمة نظام للإدارة ( كيف تدير عملية سلامة الأفراد و المنشأة و تحمى المجتمع من المخاطر ) ، وهو نفس الإتجاه الواضح فى نظم الجودة .
و بإختصار الأوشا اشبة بالنظام البوليسى ، تلتزم بمعاييره الشركات الأمريكية ، أما نبوش فهو يهتم بإدارة عملية السلامة و الصحة المهنية ، أشبه بنظم الجودة ، و نأمل من الجهات الحكومية فى بلادنا أن تتطور ، لتكون مثل أوشا أو نبوش . 

د / سمير رجب سليم . 
تمثل كل من أوشا و نبوش


----------



## almasry (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل وإضافة رائعة . تقبل تقييمي


----------



## عمروصلاح (10 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92349.html


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أبريل 2010)

د/ سمير رجب قال:


> الفرق بين أوشا و نبوش
> يمكن النظر إلى كل من برنامجى أوشا و نبوش من إتجاهين . الإتجاه الأول أن أوشا وهى فى اللغة الإنجليزية إختصارا ل osha و تعنى إدارة السلامة و الصحة المهنية ( الإدارة هنا تعنى الجهة الإدارة ، و غالبا ما تكون إحدى الجهات الإدارية بوزارة العمل ) و أشهر هذه الجهات ، هى أوشا الموجودة فى وزارة العمل الأمريكية . و هى تصدر بيانات و قرارات تطلب من جهات العمل الإلتزام بها ، و هذة القرارات تشابه ما يطلق عليه فى بلادنا العربية المواصفات القياسية ، بالإضافة إلى المعايير القانونية الموجودة فى بنود قوانين العمل ( السلامة و الصحة المهنية ) ، و تلتزم بهذه المعايير الشركات الأمريكية ، لآنها صادرة من وزارة العمل الأمريكية .
> أما نبوش ،و إختصارا فىاللغة الإنجليزية nbosh و تنى المجلس الوطنى أو القومى للسلامة و الصحة المهنية ، فهو أشبة بالمواصفة القياسية للسلامة و الصحة المهنية ، و يلتزم به الشركات الإنجليزية .
> من وجهة النظر الأخرى ، يعتبر برنامج نبوش تطويرا فى رؤية السلامة المهنية ، و يؤكد هذا الإتجاه ، مراجعة إتفاقيات العمل الدولية ( الصادرة من منظمة العمل الدولية ) ، ففى بداية حركة السمة ( حوالى 1919 م ) كانت الأمور السلامة فنية بحته ( وهو الإتجاه الغالب فى الدول العربية ) لذا كان الإهتما بالإبعاد و الأرقام و المواصفة الدقيقة ( و هى أشياء ضرورية ) ، ثم أنتقل التفكير إلى إعتبار السمة نظام للإدارة ( كيف تدير عملية سلامة الأفراد و المنشأة و تحمى المجتمع من المخاطر ) ، وهو نفس الإتجاه الواضح فى نظم الجودة .
> ...


 

الأستاذ الكبير الدكتور/ سمير رجب 

يسعدني تعليقكم علي السطور المتواضعة التي شرفت بوضعها للزملاء المبتدئين بالمجال، واضافات سيادتكم جميلة ووافية بالنسبة للأوشا في بالفعل ادارة حكومة أمريكية ذات دور رقابي وصلاحيات مخولة بحكم القانون، وهي بالفعل مختلفة عن نيبوش nebosh; National Examination Boad of oupational Safety and Health التي تمثل مجلس غير حكومي يختص بمؤهلات السلامة والصحة المهنية ورفع مستوى العاملين بهذا المجال مثلها مثل المجلس البريطاني للسلامة BSC; British Safety Council ولا تختص بسن القوانين أو الوقوف علي تطبيقها أو حتي وضع المواصفات فهذا اختصاص HSE; Health and Safety Executive وهي التي تناظر الأوشا في الحكومة البريطانية.
والموضوع في الاساس البرامج التدريبية التي تتم طبقا لمعايير الأوشا أو النيبوش وبالتالي تصدر اشهادت علي هذا الأساس.
شكرا جزيلا للدكتور/ سمير علي الاهتمام والمشاركة وننتظر من سيادتكم المزيد باعتباركم أحد رواد العمل والسلامة والصحة المهنية بمصر.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين:
د.سمير
م. أسامة
على التوضيحات


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي على الأيضاح وفقك الله


----------



## hesham77 (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا أسامه عباس
شكرا سمير رجب 

على الشرح الوافي

الرجاء تصحيحي اذا كنت غلطان شهادة الاوساس 18001 هي نفسها شهادة النيبوش واذا كان لا ........ ارجاء ابداء الفرق


----------



## وائل زمزمي (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## mazagange_00 (30 مايو 2010)

الاوشا والنيبوش وجهان لعمله واحده
ولكن النظام الانجليزى يعيبه التعقيد والنظره الضيقه للامور وعلى النقيض الاوشا تبحث عن السهوله واليسر وسرعة التنفيذ باقل جهد
فقط


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا على ايضاح الفرق بينهما


----------



## على@ (6 يونيو 2010)

ما الفرق بين دورة النيبوش 
& دبلومة النيبوش 
وماهى الدراسة الاصعب فيهم 
برجاء الافادة وشكراا


----------



## اسامةعباس (25 نوفمبر 2010)

أكثر ما يؤسفني هذه الأيام افتقاد الأمانه واستسهال سرقة النص بالكامل واستخدامه في أغراض تجارية وتسويقية دون حتي محاولة التنويه عن أو ذكر صاحب النص الأصلي ، لقد فوجئت باقتباس النص كاملا لأكثر من موقع يخص شركات تدريب يالأردن ومصر والمملكة دون إذن أو ذكر المصدر.
رجاء من ادارة الموقع وضع أليات لحماية الحقوق الفكرية والمحافظة علي مجهود وعلم الاعضاء من سطو راغبي المكسب السريع ومدعيي العلم


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للتوضيح


----------



## سمندولة (15 مارس 2011)

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية .تشكر على التوضيح


----------

